# Atheros AR9285

## cabana

Witajcie, mam kartę WiFi w laptopie opartą na tym. No i niestety nie działa mi.

Gentoo widzi interfejs wlan0, ale po wydaniu iwconfig otrzymuje

```
wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

Chcę używać szyfrowania WPA2, no ale nie działa mi WiFi, nie wiem co podać mogę 

dmesg | grep -C 3 ath9k 

```

[   25.346735] type=1400 audit(1301827487.058:4): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=866 comm="apparmor_parser"

[   25.356649] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   25.370870] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB 2.0 Camera (13d3:5130)

[   25.375886] ath9k 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   25.375896] ath9k 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   25.378216] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1883 MBytes.

[   25.378483] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 68e0 count: 1

[   25.378967] [fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xe000, size: 0x100

--

[   25.427517] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[   25.427519] ath: Regpair used: 0x60

[   25.436557] psmouse serio4: ID: 10 00 64

[   25.452645] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

[   25.453247] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::radio

[   25.453261] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::assoc

[   25.453275] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::tx

[   25.453289] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::rx

[   25.453296] phy0: Atheros AR9285 Rev:2 mem=0xf8ae0000, irq=16

[   25.470921]   alloc irq_desc for 44 on node -1

[   25.470927]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

--

[   25.534974] elantech: assuming hardware version 2, firmware version 4.1.2

[   25.571035] elantech: Synaptics capabilities query result 0x78, 0x16, 0x0d.

[   25.671546] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input9

[   25.961485] usb 1-1: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: ar9271.fw, size: 51280

[   26.682312] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro

[   26.784142] type=1400 audit(1301827488.498:5): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=1187 comm="apparmor_parser"

[   26.784415] type=1400 audit(1301827488.498:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" pid=1186 comm="apparmor_parser"

--

[   26.990249] ath: Country alpha2 being used: CN

[   26.990251] ath: Regpair used: 0x52

[   26.991843] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: CN

[   26.994032] Registered led device: ath9k-phy1::radio

[   26.994052] Registered led device: ath9k-phy1::assoc

[   26.994068] Registered led device: ath9k-phy1::tx

[   26.994086] Registered led device: ath9k-phy1::rx

[   26.994089] usb 1-1: ath9k_htc: USB layer initialized

[   26.994111] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_hif_usb

[   26.998717] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: CN

[   26.998721]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   26.998724]     (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

--

[   52.922762] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

[   90.108396] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

[   90.132642] wlan1: deauthenticating from 4c:54:99:15:8b:75 by local choice (reason=3)

[   90.240948] usb 1-1: ath9k_htc: USB reboot failed

[   90.240957] usb 1-1: ath9k_htc: USB layer deinitialized

[  408.685951] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[  408.698705] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  408.699511] EXT3-fs (sda2): using internal journal

```

 lsmod | grep ath 

```
ath5k                 130083  0 

ath9k_htc              40706  0 

ath9k                  88884  0 

ath9k_common            5982  2 ath9k,ath9k_htc

ath9k_hw              292329  3 ath9k_htc,ath9k,ath9k_common

mac80211              231959  5 ath5k,ath9k_htc,ath9k,ath9k_common,ar9170usb

ath                     8153  5 ath5k,ath9k,ath9k_htc,ar9170usb,ath9k_hw

cfg80211              144694  7 ath5k,ath9k,ath9k_htc,ath9k_common,ar9170usb,ath,mac80211

led_class               2633  6 ath5k,ath9k,ath9k_htc,ar9170usb,asus_laptop,sdhci
```

Config kernela

http://wklej.org/id/505099/

emege --info

http://wklej.org/id/505100/

lspci

http://wklej.org/id/505102/

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Odinist

A spróbuj najpierw włączyć interfejs:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Ogólnie do sieci bezprzewodowej polecam net-misc/wicd.

----------

